# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Điều khiển công suất cắt cho máy cnc laser

## Quoc Tuong Pham

Mình đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp về máy cnc  laser 4 trục . Cho mình hỏi có cách nào điều khiển nguồn công suất laser khi cắt và cách lắp nguồn laser với mạch BoB

----------


## terminaterx300

quan trọng nhứt là hiểu cái nguồn laser dk công suất kiểu gì rồi mới tính dc, nó dk kiểu 0-10v hay 0-20ma hay Rs-232 rùi tính tiếp  :Wink:

----------

Quoc Tuong Pham

----------


## Quoc Tuong Pham

> quan trọng nhứt là hiểu cái nguồn laser dk công suất kiểu gì rồi mới tính dc, nó dk kiểu 0-10v hay 0-20ma hay Rs-232 rùi tính tiếp


bạn có tài liệu về cái này ko

----------


## terminaterx300

chẳng bik nguồn gì, chẳng bik cái gì thì tài liệu gì, phải cho thông tin hình ảnh bla bla gì gì nữa chứ

----------


## CKD

Kiểu đề tài thì chỉ có 2 loại laser có thể tiếp cận.
- LED laser xanh đỏ tím gì đó.
- Laser CO2 công suất nhỏ.

Với 2 loại này rẻ thì xuất sứ chị na, ngỏ điều khiển công suất thường là PWM TTL, số khác thì 0-10V. RS232 chưa thấy cái nào có.
PWM TTL và 0-10V thì hầu như cái BOB nào cũng có (trừ mấy cái cực rẻ).

----------

Quoc Tuong Pham

----------


## Quoc Tuong Pham

http://cncbaolong.com/nguon-laser-80w
mịnh định mua nguồn này

----------


## Quoc Tuong Pham

> Kiểu đề tài thì chỉ có 2 loại laser có thể tiếp cận.
> - LED laser xanh đỏ tím gì đó.
> - Laser CO2 công suất nhỏ.
> 
> Với 2 loại này rẻ thì xuất sứ chị na, ngỏ điều khiển công suất thường là PWM TTL, số khác thì 0-10V. RS232 chưa thấy cái nào có.
> PWM TTL và 0-10V thì hầu như cái BOB nào cũng có (trừ mấy cái cực rẻ).


Mình đang làm máy laser c02 80w mà chưa biết cách điều khiển công suất nguồn laser qua mach3

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì phải xem cái nguồn laser đó nó có ngỏ điều khiển công suất thế nào, thường là PWM TTL.
Nếu là PWM thì mach3 có out ra PWM, kết nối vào là thử được thôi.

----------

Quoc Tuong Pham

----------


## thucncvt

> Mình đang làm máy laser c02 80w mà chưa biết cách điều khiển công suất nguồn laser qua mach3


Bạn làm đồ án tốt nghiêp sao mà dùng nguồn lớn quá vậy 
- về Laser thì Mình cung cấp vật tư toàn bộ  ,và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật ,phần mềm trọn luôn  ,dù bạn ko biết gì về máy ,
Bạn có thể tham khảo
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...CNC-laser-1325
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/68...hanh-may-laser
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/56...khac-Laser-CO2
 Bạn có thể xem trên Web của mình qua google từ khóa (*thucnclaser com*)

----------

